# Cyp. acaule in situ



## silence882 (May 3, 2020)

Hi All,

Took a drive over to the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge in Maryland, USA, a few days ago to hunt for Cyp. acaule. Got lucky and found a handful in bloom. My calendar was oddly open, so I had plenty of time to look around.













--Stephen


----------



## abax (May 4, 2020)

Such a beautiful flower and so threatened in KY. Many very old
folks here call it the "***** flower". I've not decided if they know
the current usage of that word or not. Shocked me a bit when
I heard a 94 year old woman use that phrase.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 4, 2020)

perfection!


----------



## silence882 (May 5, 2020)

abax said:


> Such a beautiful flower and so threatened in KY. Many very old
> folks here call it the "***** flower". I've not decided if they know
> the current usage of that word or not. Shocked me a bit when
> I heard a 94 year old woman use that phrase.


That is truly amazing. I can't see how they wouldn't know the usage of the word given what the flower looks a lot like...


----------



## xiphius (May 5, 2020)

Nice! I'm gonna have to take a walk back one of these days and see how that patch behind my apartment is doing. Last I saw, they were starting to send up flowers, but that was a couple weeks ago, so they are probably open by now.


----------



## abax (May 5, 2020)

Silence, perhaps she did know, but she said it
with a very straight face. I was the one who
started laughing.


----------



## Cheoah (May 6, 2020)

Very nice, big pouch it seems. The patch in our adjacent forest is blooming now, various stages maturity. They seem to do well in pine forests like those there or even cutover pine. Western NC, 2400’ here. 

thanks for pic!


----------



## xiphius (May 8, 2020)

Must not be a great year here for them. Took a walk back yesterday and there are a lot of plants up, but not very many of them are blooming (maybe only about 10%-20% or so). Last year, it seemed like there were more of them up and almost all of them were in bloom (possibly just a banner year though).

It is also sad to see that the city of Charlottesville decided to build a new trail and ended up taking out a big chunk of them in the process. There are still many of them back there, but the new path runs right through the area where I found the white-flowered plant last year. I don't know for sure that it is gone (especially since so many plants are not blooming this year). But it doesn't look hopeful. 

Two sprouting plants that narrowly avoided being taken out by the new path:



To be a little fair to the city, there are so many of them back there that I don't think they could have completely avoided taking some of them out regardless of how they decided to route the new path. I'm just worried about increased traffic leading to possible poaching and/or habitat destruction by people who don't know what they are...

One healthy plant in bloom further up the hill...


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2020)

You should send he City a photo of what they removed.


----------

